# No Such Custom- A Look at Head Coverings-2



## JOwen (Jan 28, 2010)

> Have you ever wondered why the subject of head coverings is mentioned in the same chapter as the Lord’s Supper? If this was a doctrine relegated to the sphere of liberty of conscience, as many contend, why not place it in to the chapter on meat sacrificed to idols (1 Corinthians 8)? It would seem to fit better in a chapter that states, “_But meat commendeth us not to God: for neither, if we eat, are we the better; neither, if we eat not, are we the worse_” (verse 8). He could have said, “_But head coverings commendeth us not to God: for neither, if we wear, are we the better; neither, if we wear not, are we the worse”_. But he did not do this. The reason is self-evident by the word Paul uses in verse 2 of chapter 11, “ordinances”. Before we look further at the word ordinances, it would be good to look at some of the smaller words Paul uses in building up to it. Our purpose is not to be laborious here, but rather to be exhaustive. Isaiah’s words are fitting, “_Whom shall he teach knowledge? and whom shall he make to understand doctrine? them that are weaned from the milk, and drawn from the breasts. For precept must be upon precept, precept upon precept; line upon line, line upon line; here a little, and there a little_ (Isaiah 28:9,10). Having previously removed the modern opinion that this was a mere Corinthian custom, we can build a case based on the parts, to prove the whole.



Read more...


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Both were very insightful. I have been grappling with this issue for some time and have begun to come down on the side favoring head coverings. Thank you for the posts.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 28, 2010)

My pleasure.


----------



## reformedminister (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the article. I have been convinced of this for several years now. When I came to this conclusion, I was "newly reformed" and did not know the opinion of others on the subject. It was just me and the Holy Spirit enlightening me through the Scriptures. When I began to dig deeper I found that this was a teaching among some in reformed circles. This gave me confidence that I was on the right path in the "reformed faith." Too bad most do not teach this or hold to this. I have never pushed the issue with my wife because she is not convinced of this yet. She went through a phase where she wore hats to church, but she was doing it for me. I have a little girl who is seven and we have already begun to talk about this. She asked me one day why I took my hat off when I prayed and I read her 1 Cor. 11.


----------

